# Problem running xdg



## mercury41 (Jul 4, 2021)

This error shows when I try to do an update of the directories:
wheel@ /u/h/wheel [127]> xdg-system-update
fish: Unknown command: xdg-system-update
Also in BASH, and in zsh.


----------



## memreflect (Jul 4, 2021)

Based on your question, I'm guessing you meant to use `xdg-user-dirs-update`?  For reference, below is what I have installed.

 devel/xdg-user-dirs
xdg-user-dir(1)
xdg-user-dirs-update(1)

 devel/xdg-utils
xdg-desktop-icon(1)
xdg-desktop-menu(1)
xdg-email(1)
xdg-icon-resource(1)
xdg-mime(1)
xdg-open(1)
xdg-screensaver(1)
xdg-settings(1)


If none of those are what you're looking for, you'll need to provide more details about what `xdg-system-update` is supposed to do.  I was unable to find anything about it anywhere.


----------



## Tieks (Jul 4, 2021)

I have devel/xdg-utils installed, that port does not install a binary xdg-system-update. A binary named xdg-system-update does not show up in any pkg-plist file either. Port devel/xdg-user-dirs installs binaries /usr/local/bin/xdg-user-dir and /usr/local/bin/bin/xdg-user-dirs-update. Could it be that you're looking for one of these?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jul 4, 2021)

Hello,

i guess you are looking for `xdg-user-dirs-update` which gets provided by devel/xdg-user-dirs?


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 4, 2021)

Web searching "xdg-system-update" doesn't return anything. To which port/package do you expect it to be included? And what exactly do you mean by "update of the directories"?


----------

